# my Dane just dropped dead this morning...



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

*my Dane just died this morning out of the blue ...*

... and I have no CLUE why! My Dane... Dauber Von Kaiser... my love... I write this with tears in my eyes for him. I just got back from dropping him off at the vet to be cremated... He would have been 10 on November 5th. (yes that's him in my avatar)

Today was like any other typical morning with the herd... Dauber was Happy, even playful with Diego our 3 year old lab that was his typical play thing. They bounced around the dog run together, and Dauber ate GREAT last night like he usually does. In his aging days I had noticed his breathing had become a bit laboured (but I had contributed that to damage that a case of lung worm might have caused) and he had a hard time making it around the block (whick I attributed to his age). Nothing would have prepared me for what happened next. 

We were in the kitchen (hubby, me and my 4 year only standing in the doorway). I had just let the dogs in probably about 10 minutes prior to this happening. They went on about doing their thing, then Dauber started to walk into the kitchen and COLLAPSED practically knocking my 4 year old thru the wall (yes he literally fell ON him which was NOT Dauber's nature at all... he was EXTREMELY cautious around Garrett and always had been. He wasn't the most graceful large beast but I loved his clutty nature). His front legs got all stiff and his eyes rolled and I thought SEIZURE... with in 5 minutes he was gone. 

I've worked with dogs for 17 years and have never seen or heard of such a thing happening. As I took Dauber to the vet my husband got online and started searching everything to find out what could have possibly made this happen. 2 things kept popping up for Sudden death in great danes...

My question is this... has anyone ever heard of or dealt with dilated cardiomyopathy (DCM)? The other one he found was Hypertrophic cardiomyopathy (HCM). Lastly the final culprit could have been Aortic Stenosis.

I know it wasn't heart worm because he was recently tested and cleared... so anyone that knows anything about any of these diseases , any info would be greatly appreciated... unless you might know of any other reason a perfectly healthy almost 10 year old intact male dane might just suddenly drop dead. (another thing I noticed between last night and today is that there was a strong odor of cat pee in the house. I don't own a cat and they're never in my house. Dauber's final elimination also reaked of cat pee).

I am sooo heart broken right now I can barely think.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh, I'm so very sorry for your loss! I don't have any answers for your questions regarding DCM and HCM, but I just wanted to offer my most profound sympathy, and you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. What a horrible thing to have happen.


----------



## yom (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh wow - i just got goose bumps. I am so so so sorry for your loss... i dont know anything about those conditions but just wanted to offer my condolences


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you Kuna's Mom... I am just at such a loss... everything I know of dogs NEVER prepared me for this. I don't know HOW I'm gonna explain this to my 13 year old when he gets home from school. It's gonna KILL him... I can't stand to see my kids hurting. My 4 year old (who has a mild understanding of death since he lost a pet bunny) says "it's ok mom... he's up in the clouds and he'll be there for 20 years then he'll come back to us" OMG just brings tears to my eyes thinking about his blind innocence. I sooo wish it was true and I that I could live in his dream world where everything is perfect and death is never permanent.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

oh my goodness, I'm so sorry for you & your family, my heart just goes out to you. 
I know you will all miss him dearly & I'm just very sorry for your loss


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you Yom... DJ'sMom... The well wishes help. 20 minutes until the 13 year old gets home and we start all over  not looking forward to this at ALL!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry. It is shocking to have one die suddenly. I had a 10 yr old (Large) Cocker Spaniel that dropped dead suddenly. We had been at the vets an hour before to have 3 stitches removed from a stitched cut from playing with the other dog. Vet said he looked great. He had a complete blood workup within the last 8 months, and everything looked great. I brought him to Petsmart on the way home to pick out a new toy, dropped him off at the house, and ran to the mini mart. Came home 10 min later and he was dead on the floor. Tried CPR, didn't work, rushed to vet, and he was definitely dead. Vet thought something heart related.

I've put animals down in the past, and used to think that it would be so much easier if they just died easily on their own. But actually it was so shocking and unexpected that the shock/grief lasted much longer for me. I kept thinking that there must have been some signs that I missed. 

I'm so sorry that not only do you have to deal with your own grief/shock, but also have to comfort your child. Kind of a double whammy.Sending prayers for strength and peace to you and your family.


----------



## angel_baby (Nov 18, 2008)

Prayers and good vibes heading your way. I'm so sorry for your loss, I wish I could help you about what it could be but I just don't know. Is it possible he might have had a heart attack?


----------



## cuddlebug910 (Sep 28, 2009)

I have no medical related thoughts for you, unfortunately. Only condolences. He was beautiful. I'm sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

So sorry for your loss. My first thought from what you describe would have been some sort of heart problem. From your research it sounds like a probability for danes. Also from the pee smell there may have possibly been a kidney problem as well. When pets go into renal(kidney) failure their urine starts to smell like finger nail polish, for some people it a rather sweet smell, either way it's a very destinctive smell. The only way to know exactly what took your boy would be to have a ncropsy done and even then there may not be many answers.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Dogshrink. I am so sorry. What a shock.

Heart disease is common in danes and others of the giant breeds. The exercise intolerance is first sign of heart disease. I think that without a necropsy you won't know for sure but cardiomyopathy is the most likely cause. 

My sympathies.


----------



## desiking911 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: my Dane just died this morning out of the blue ...*

My Prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks so much guys. I don't keep a lot of friends IRL and the support and well wishes from everyone here is definately helpful. I do but I don't want to have the necropsy done like I said earlier if it was something I missed or could have avoided or prevented I'll just never forgive myself. I do think it was a major cardiac episode with how fast it all happened and you're right nike having them die on their own versus putting them down...I'm having a much harder time with this than any dog I ever put down. I just dunno... just so many questions...


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh my. I am so sorry! I usually never leave the picture forum but i was searching around and just reading and found this sad news. Me and Bello will pray for you. I know your grief very well!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i am so sorry for your and your family's loss.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Again thanks so much everyone for your well wishes... hanging out here most of the day has really helped me keep Dauber off my mind (if that can make any sense) I guess when I'm helping others I forget about myself... any time I stop reading or typing all I can do is think of him  God this is so hard... it's barely been 13 hours yet it feels like a lifetime.


----------



## ecross1983 (Apr 7, 2009)

I remember the feeling of losing my dog, Lizzy - like it was yesterday. I feel your pain Dog Shrink. If I were near you I would offer you a hug. I hope that this gets easier to deal with. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss 


jamie


----------



## spitzmaus (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry, RIP. very sad, sending you prayers and hugs.

Last year that's exactly how my son and his wife dane died.
they don't no why.


----------



## Max's Mom (Feb 24, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Where abouts is Lake City pa.?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I wouldn't even know where to begin about what happened. Without the vet doing a necropsy, you'll never know forsure.

Again, I am so sorry for you an your family. It's hard enough to loose a friend over time, suddenly is unthinkable


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Darkmoon said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. I wouldn't even know where to begin about what happened. Without the vet doing a necropsy, you'll never know forsure.


And maybe not even then.

I have never had a dog just die on me, it's always been a drawn out thing, You have my sympathies it must be very traumatic to have to watch and happen so unexpectedly.

My mother just had the same ordeal with her poodle, he was quite old, deaf, almost blind, and he just dropped dead last week.


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

This is very sad. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I am so sad and sorry to hear of the sudden death of your dear Dauber. Death is always hard but sudden and unexpected is the worst. My friend just lost his dog the exact same way a month and a half ago. His dog walked (oddly enough) into the kitchen where he was standing and fell over just as you describe. The vet said he had a massive heart attack. No suffering, it was just over. I am certain nothing can make you feel better right now but I hope you know we all understand your sadness and our hearts are with you.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

jcd said:


> Where abouts is Lake City pa.?


lake City Pa. is 15 minutes west of Erie Pa. 2 hours centrally located between Buffalo, Pittsburgh, and Cleveland. I'm like 3 exits away from the Ohio border. zip code 16423


----------



## lexilu (Jun 26, 2008)

Here's another {{{hug}}}, and my sympathies for your loss. I hope your 13 year old son is hanging in there... at that age they don't often want to cry but they sure do need to. Again, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you thank you thank you all soooo much... waking up crying this morning realising that Daubie isn't gonna be there swishing his mile long tail or dancing his paws to greet me was CRUSHING... all my dogs are lost (as am I) and this is just so hard to deal with. If he were sick, aged, blind, and on his death bed from age this would have been expected but him playng with the other dogs, acting like he has EVERY day of his life then being gone... I would wish this on no one. The more reading I do the more I'm convinced it was his heart... I can't even look at his picture with out choking up...I know this will get easier but until then I can't express how much the kind words and acceptance I've been getting herehas helped keep me sane the last 30+ hours... BTW... my name is Kellee  never in my 17 years working with dogs did I even know something like this was possible. All the research I did on Danes NEVER prepared me for this. I need to call a person I know that has his brother to see if he is ok and give him the heads up.


Thank you all from the bottom of my broken heart...


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Dog_Shrink said:


> lake City Pa. is 15 minutes west of Erie Pa. 2 hours centrally located between Buffalo, Pittsburgh, and Cleveland. I'm like 3 exits away from the Ohio border. zip code 16423


I live just outside scranton. not that ya care but i just thought i'd let ya know! I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## hennypenny (Jul 30, 2009)

That is absolutely heart-breaking. I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Scranton is the opposite side of the state from me near Philly right? I grew up in south jersey so I kinda know the Philly and surrounding area a little bit.


----------



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)

I, also, am just so sorry for your loss. I wish you well as you get yourselves together again.


----------



## Churchills Memory (Oct 17, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, I do not have any thoughts or certainly any understanding of what may have caused his death. I do understand the devesation In my experience even having the knowledge does not impact the depth of the loss, I made the heart breaking decision to put down our beloved Churchill a 16 and a half year old Lhasa two weeks ago. I work with abused children and one of the statements I have made many time's is "all our animals have know is love" I wish the children I work with could experience this. Knowing the life Churchill lived helps me in coping with his death. As commented earlier I too wished he would die in his sleep. then I realized the conditions will never be right, even though I did what I truly believed was right for Churchill I felt like a Judas holding him and knowing what was going to happen, it sounds like you fret wondering what you may have missed. I have two Scotties one 11 and one 10 months, I watch my 11 year old Monty, he too struggled, looking for Chruch, going to the door waiting for his friend, he was clearly lost and hurting as I watch I am learning from him there comes a time to stop wishing it was different, he has stopped looking and is moving forward ...... with Churchills favorite toy I may add. Caber the puppy is not really impacted they were only together 6 month. Maybe we both will benefit from looking at the life we gave them and the many gifts they gave to us as we walk through the grief I love what you son said so I am going to look at the clouds and blow kisses to my Churchill and your Dane.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your beloved Dane.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you churchill'smemory... I know it is never an easy choice but in this case I feel robbed. I would much rather make the call myself or have some idea that this is coming but he was perfectly healthy, happy even bouncy that morning (and most mornings for an almost 10 year old dane) and then to just out of no where collaspe like that was mind blowing. I have put dogs down in the past and it was indeed hard... but this was SOOOOOO much harder and I am just lost... Thank you for blowing the kisses.. Daubie loved kisses on his pluto lump on his head...The other 6 that he left behind are starting to get themselves righted somewhat... my lab seems to be taking it the hardest. He sleeps with me now until he feels better. We comfort eachother and cry together. 

Also my condolences on your loss as well. I'm sure Churchill and Dauber both know how truly loved and unique they were. No one will ever fill their paws.


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss 
DCM is way to common in dobermans & what you described sounds a lot like how many dobes with the disease go.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Dog Shrink- As I posted earlier, I know it is harder to lose one suddenly this way. The only thing I found of comfort was knowing that most people, if asked, would say that when they die they'd like to go in their sleep or by a quick heart attack. It's shocking/traumatic for the family, but very easy for the one who died. Your dog had no physical decline, numerous vet appointments or chronic pain. He may have felt a moments disorientation at the end, but not pain, and he didn't have to endure a failing body over months. He went, from the "die-ees" perspective, the best way possible...the way most of us would wish for ourselves.

So try to comfort yourself with that and not dwell on "what did you miss?" or What could you have done". There is nothing and no answer for that. 

I hope you find peace with what happened, and not blame yourself for "missing Something".


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah I know spotted nikes... losing them anyway is always so hard.. whether it's making the call yourself or having them pass on their own really in the long run doesn't always make it easier does it. After doing more reading on DCM I really think that was it... no treatment, barely any symptoms and sudden death. I am happy he didn't suffer months of pain and debilitating misery, but I just feel cheated I guess... I wasn't ready for this to happen... he was suppose to work with me today with a client's dog to help socialize and help get them over their dog fear (which Daubie was great with because of his size often many dog assertive dogs would NOT be that way with him so he was a BIG help at starting the healing process for them.) Needless to say class was cancelled. I'm just in shock...


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Dog_Shrink said:


> Scranton is the opposite side of the state from me near Philly right? I grew up in south jersey so I kinda know the Philly and surrounding area a little bit.


we are 2 hours north of philly. 40 miles short of binghampton n.y.


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh my goodness. I am now crying my eyes out and feeling your loss. I am so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

It's hard Bella. I just put together a tribute to him in the pet memorials section. Please anyone who would like, you can see more of his wonderful goodness there. As much as they make you cry when they leave, they make us laugh and feel proud while their here.


----------



## rummore (Oct 20, 2009)

Am sorry for your loss.. my Newfie was diagnosed today with a terminal tumor theres nothing that can be done and its competely out of the blue. I'm a 23 year old male and been crying my eyes out as have my family. On a happier note he always got on well with Grt Danes they always licked him.


----------



## Radar28 (Aug 25, 2012)

Yesterday our 185lb 3year old Great Dane dropped dead. NO bloat, poison, eating anything bad, illness or any signs of something wrong. He has always been the healthiest most active Dane I've ever met. After hrs of confusion my husband found out about DCM. I've grown up with Danes all my life and I've never heard of it. Our vet had no clue. We are heart broken our boy was taken away so young and having no answers just sucked. I hope this info brings you some piece of mind. 


In many instances there are no warning signs of DCM. A dog collapses and dies suddenly, probably as a result of cardiac arrhythmia, which interrupts the contractions of the heart chambers and stops circulation of the blood. 

http://www.daneoutreach.org/Files/GreatDaneUpdate1'06.pdf

In Great Danes DCM shows a distinct preference for males: about 90-95% of cases are male. 

In many instances there are no warning signs of DCM. The dog collapses and dies suddenly, probably as a result of cardiac arrhythmia/fibrillation which de-synchronizes the contractions of the heart chambers, thereby arresting circulation of the blood. This happens because DCM damages the muscle cells along the electrical (nerve) pathway, interrupting the circuit and causing the heart to “short” much like what happens when an electrical cord is damaged.

It ranked as the #1 cause of death among male Great Danes, having overtaken cancer and bloat, ranked #2 and #3, respectively. The statistical relationship between cardiomyopathy and male sex was highly significant (p<0.0001), in fact the strongest correlation observed for any health condition when incidence was analyzed by gender, color family, etc.

http://www.rojongreatdanes.com/danelinks.com/archive/guest_col/2005/5.1.05/dcm.htm


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Taken so young is hard to take.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

DCM is a terrible thing. It strikes out of nowhere and leaves most dead. This is why you want to get a puppy from health tested parents. 

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Woodstock (Aug 25, 2012)

Peaple say getting a puppy is the best thing you can do after losing a friend


----------



## huskysmiles (Aug 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your painful loss. The sudden nature of it with a dog so young really makes it difficult to cope with - my thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Words just aren't enough in a situation like this. I always feel like "I'm so sorry" just isn't enough, but I don't know what else to say. Its never easy losing someone you love.

While I was reading your post, it definitely sounded like a heart condition. While Dauber was getting on in years, dogs can generally outwalk human beings. Coupled with the shortness of breath, and the smell of ammonia (caused by muscle break-down during exercise) it definitely sounds like it was some sort of heart failure. The only good thing is at least he went quickly.


----------



## Max'sMom (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: my Dane just died this morning out of the blue ...*

I am so sorry for your loss. I know how confused and devastated you must be. My five year old black english cocker spaniel died suddenly last year. He was fine at 4pm, wouldn't eat at six and was dead at ll pm. We took him to the vet (before he died) and she said he probably had immuno mediated thrombocytopenia. He bled out into his abdomen. My husband and I were heartbroken too.


----------



## Mel32 (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I just lost my 13 month old Great Dane, Perseus, on Monday. It was a normal day for him, both my parents were with him all day. I was running late at work, so I didn't come home @5 like I normally do, so my dad took him out around 5:30 I got home about 15 minutes later & ran upstairs to find my beautiful baby boy dead. We took him to the vet & he had an enlarged right Atrial valve & there were several clots. From what the vet saw, it was congenital. There were never any signs, he was supposed to be a healthy boy. I still can't believe I lost him & my heart is broken.

This is actually the 2nd Great Dane I lost too early, due to heart disease. My first Great Dane, Achilles, was barely 4 months old when he was diagnosed with Dialted Cardiomyapathy. He died 9 days after his diagnosis. I took him to the vet, because I thought he had Kennel cough. The vet told me to go to a Cardiologist ASAP, which I went the next day. There we found he had DCM & a heart arithmia. He was just 4 months old. 

I've lost 2 Great Danes at an early age, due to Congenital Heart Disease. I love my boys & miss them EVERYDAY!!!!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

am so very sorry for you sudden loss.. me personally am happy he had such a wonderful happy well loved life to the very last second he had.. We had a pup who had a bad heart one that was too high that surgery would of not helped her. We knew her time was limited but always amazed how much she loved life.. She was out in the morning playing came in with all the dogs bouncing happy then within 30 seconds she got this sad drooping look on her face and started sliding down to the floor and soon passed away in my DH's arms.. Thoughts and prayers to you and your family


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It is hard no matter what age they pass from us ... but the young ones seem so unfair.


----------



## MaDeuce (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: my Dane just died this morning out of the blue ...*

I am sorry for your loss....

10 years is a proud age for a Dane. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: my Dane just died this morning out of the blue ...*

Mel32, I am truly sorry for your loss. I lost my Great Dane, my heart dog, too soon too. Yeti died of leukemia and lymphoma Nov. 2011, 1 week after his 3rd b-day. My heart still aches from that loss. Then another Dane of mine, Uther, just passed 2 1/2mos ago from bloat at the age of 9. He died literally minutes before I got home from work.
Believe me, I know too well the pain you're feeling and I am so sorry you have to experience that.
I still have 4 other Danes and am always worrying about something happening to them. The loss of the others has put me in near panic mode with my Danes. 

BTW, this thread is originally from about 4yrs ago.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: my Dane just died this morning out of the blue ...*

The OP is also listed as "banned"...


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: my Dane just died this morning out of the blue ...*



georgiapeach said:


> The OP is also listed as "banned"...


I saw that too and I know it's a no-no to resurrect a dead thread like this but the new poster had a recent and horribly painful loss. I had to respond. I'm sure the moderators can understand - comforting words should never be against the rules despite the thread status.


----------



## Anné Gangel (Nov 11, 2019)

Dog_Shrink said:


> *my Dane just died this morning out of the blue ...*
> 
> ... and I have no CLUE why! My Dane... Dauber Von Kaiser... my love... I write this with tears in my eyes for him. I just got back from dropping him off at the vet to be cremated... He would have been 10 on November 5th. (yes that's him in my avatar)
> 
> ...


I just lost my Great Dane this morning. She had been having trouble breathing ; and uncomfortable at night took her on 2 vet visits and was waiting for blood work. my ver, whom I didnt love kept telling me arthritis and I kept saying its something in her lungs. Pheobie had had Pneumonia 6 years ago and the sound of breathing started to sound all too familiar . My vets X-rays came back and he said her heart was enlarged. I have no idea why he put her on Gabbapentin. Do not ever put your dog on that drug. She had never had 1 seizure in her life. Friday morning before her vet visit she went to the beach to play. 2 hours later at the vet with the heart enlargement news. and my vet told me i would be lucky to have her for 6 months.... and proceeded to put her on Gabapentin. WTF!! she was 115 lbs. 600 Mg a day after a day and a half of this drug.. Pheobie could barely walk the block and the day before she was walking to the beach. I took tapered her off the drug day 2 and day 3 sunday morning . she woke up ;( same with night groans - going on for almost 3 weeks .. )the not knowing what was wrong with her and vets giving me mixed opinions. 

anyways she woke up sunday morning drank water. i checked her gums they looked pretty normal. and pink She had been still eating and pooping normal. Decided to take her on a quick walk... we went to her favorite canal -- it was her short walk walk... she said hi to her neighbor furry buddy ; she got tired and i told her she could take a break .- she laid down and started breathing really heavy. the neighbor where she laid on sidewalk - was out playing with his daughter ; I panicked when i saw her head down on pavement as she struggled to breath. called to my neighbor for help and he said oh my gosh same thing happened to our dog ; she's dying!!! as soon as he said that , I checked her gums they were white and her tongue was purple. I had no idea what to do. He offered to call animal control. he got a wagon; as soon as he got a wagon... my dog got up and walked 2 more houses down our street . she was walking home. she walked 20-30 more steps under this condition and she stopped and i told sweet Pheobie: it was ok to rest.. I didnt know what to do - I pet her and told her mama's here. I didn't want to lift her head in my lap bc i didn't want to harm her or cause her pain. I was there petting her . she took her last breaths and she was gone. Lying on the side walk 3 homes away from ours. Pheobie was my miracle dog .. Man; she flipping got up when she was almost dead and walked 20 more steps. She loved her mama so much! She did it for me and she didnt have to. That dog would have done anything for me !! I loved Pheobie sooooo much she was my child hardest thing of my life and feeling so helpless.DId I do the right thing.? Could I have done more?? Did she know her mama was there ? should I have put my initial reaction give her CPR but I didnt know how. Could I have saved my 12 year old great dane ? gosh Im in so much pain with tears . 
, my instinct said cardiac a ithe same vet kept telling me - she's almost 12 she's already outlived her years... My dog Pheobie was the gentlest giant. I was always sure she would be in the guiness book of world record. I hate it when vets tell you , she's already living miracle 

kindest furry human you could have ever met.


----------



## storyist (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm so sorry about Pheobie. I hope the day comes soon when you can celebrate her long life and smile at memories and the grief of her passing dims.


----------



## ThabiGb (Jun 3, 2021)

Dog_Shrink said:


> *my Dane just died this morning out of the blue ...*
> 
> ... and I have no CLUE why! My Dane... Dauber Von Kaiser... my love... I write this with tears in my eyes for him. I just got back from dropping him off at the vet to be cremated... He would have been 10 on November 5th. (yes that's him in my avatar)
> 
> ...


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

This thread is 9 years old and the OP was banned years ago


----------

